# Problem With Nksp.exe in playing Last Chaos



## riz_loki

I got the message when i wanna start the game...
who can help me solve this probs...Please

this my Dxdiag information

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/21/2005, 13:08:55
       Machine name: N03
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: PCCHIPS
       System Model: P21G
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
             Memory: 512MB RAM
          Page File: 285MB used, 1732MB available
        Windows Dir: D:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: RADEON 9200 PRO Family (Microsoft Corporation)
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: RADEON 9200 PRO AGP (0x5960)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(500MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5960&SUBSYS_061018BC&REV_01
   Display Memory: 128.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (85Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6462 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 201728 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 8/3/2004 14:29:28, 701440 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-1A20-11CF-3262-1A26A0C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x5960
        SubSys ID: 0x061018BC
      Revision ID: 0x0001
      Revision ID: 0x0001
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_AA011019&REV_60
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5870 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/20/2005 06:08:44, 2324480 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 26, 25
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 26, 25
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5870 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/20/2005 06:08:44, 2324480 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: D:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x09DA, 0x001A
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 25.0 GB
Total Space: 40.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: MAX 051128 82.0GB 7200

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 20.3 GB
Total Space: 38.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: MAX 051128 82.0GB 7200

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp CD-ROM  SH-C522C
     Driver: d:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: VIA CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B198&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_4314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3227&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3208&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3149&SUBSYS_31491106&REV_80\3&267A616A&0&78
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 25088 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 95360 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_31041106&REV_86\3&267A616A&0&84
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 26624 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 57600 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 7168 bytes

     Name: VIA PCI 10/100Mb Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_01021106&REV_78\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5.sys, 2.66.0000.0290 (English), 8/17/2001 04:13:08, 27165 bytes

     Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_AA011019&REV_60\3&267A616A&0&8D
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.5870 (English), 6/20/2005 06:08:44, 2324480 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE, 5.01.0000.0040 (English), 6/20/2005 05:42:20, 77824 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0045 (English), 6/20/2005 18:09:06, 18751488 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.WAV, 2/4/2002 21:54:58, 141016 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPL.EXE, 1.00.0001.0047 (English), 6/20/2005 05:39:58, 9410048 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPAPI.dll, 1.00.0000.0004 (English), 9/6/2004 22:23:16, 156672 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&83
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&82
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&81
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&80
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_2314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_1314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\3&267A616A&0&79
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys, 1.00.0001.0001 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 5376 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 25088 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 95360 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: RADEON 9200 PRO Family (Microsoft Corporation)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5960&SUBSYS_061018BC&REV_01\4&354AEA31&0&0008
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6462 (English), 8/3/2004 14:29:28, 701440 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6462 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 201728 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0233 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 229376 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3d1ag.dll, 6.14.0010.4071 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 870784 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0231 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 1888992 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0001.0009 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 516768 bytes

     Name: RADEON 9200 PRO SEC Family (Microsoft Corporation)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5940&SUBSYS_061118BC&REV_01\4&354AEA31&0&0108
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6462 (English), 8/3/2004 14:29:28, 701440 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6462 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 201728 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0233 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 229376 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3d1ag.dll, 6.14.0010.4071 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 870784 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0231 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 1888992 bytes
   Driver: D:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0001.0009 (English), 8/3/2004 16:56:42, 516768 bytes


----------



## GameMaster

That's an infected file.
http://www.prevx.com/filenames/1694636693659268300-0/NKSP.EXE.html
Go there.


----------

